# Photoshop



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Ok, so a friend of mine just gave me a copy of photoshop 7. I have no idea where to even begin with it! How did you guys learn how to use it?


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 16, 2006)

I think there’s a tutorial on there, that’s a start.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

There is a ton of online tutorials, just do a google search and you'll find a ton of stuff


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It is complicated. U can also buy books. Some people go to classes on how to use it. I learned various stuff from my ex-wife - she had to use it for work.


----------



## OrangeSkies (Jul 5, 2006)

Just start pushing buttons... Experience is the best teacher. I first started using Photoshop back with version 4.0 and have never taken any classes for it. I now use version 8.0 (Adobe CS). It's one of my favorite programs ever! Very, very powerful tool.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, do what I did - Marry someone who knows how to use the program - have them teach you... Then get a divorce


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No, do what I did - Marry someone who knows how to use the program - have them teach you... Then get a divorce


:smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been using PS Elements 3 for a while. I taught myself and read a lot online. I hope to upgrade soon to 7 or CS.

Here's a start.
http://www.tutorialized.com/
http://www.good-tutorials.com/


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Life would not be complete without a photoshop contest. The image at the top is the original and the following images are shopped. Some of them are great. Disclaimer: *NSFW* means *Not Safe For Work*. Don't go there. (At least they warn you, all others are mostly rated G)

Today's FARK photoshop contests:

Jellyfish
Shipboard Shave
Poppet on a swing
Memphis cheerleader

I used to enter these things back when I had lots of spare time. There are usually one or two contests a day, but on Fridays several pop up. Enjoy!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

My avitar was done on PSE3. Here are some more I've done for fun.
My son before.









My son after. Enhanced a little. I gave him a tattoo.









My daughter. She'd kill me if she knew I was posting this. I roughly cut her ex boyfriend out of the pic.









A good friend. She is really quit pretty in real life... and single guys.









My daughter and mother-in-law.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I've been using PS Elements 3 for a while. I taught myself and read a lot online. I hope to upgrade soon to 7 or CS.
> 
> Here's a start.
> http://www.tutorialized.com/
> http://www.good-tutorials.com/


Thanks for that!

PM me your address and I will send ya a copy of PS 7


----------

